# Caiman tank...what to use for substrate???



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

so i built my tank 
8ft long x 3ft wide x 2ft high

i'm going to use a tote on one side for water until i get my pond liner in....then there will be a 3ft by 4ft small pond on one side.....but not to sure on what to use for substrate in the bottom of the tank....i'm thinking of using sand because dirt will just be to dirty(lol).....and i think sand will be alot easier to clean anyone got any suggestions

View attachment 104110


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

sand sounds like a good idea, but i'd seal the bottom of the tank if i were you, if you haven't already done it yet.

are you planning to cut a hole and put the tub into the bottom of the tank or just leave it on top? cuz it would be really cool if you put it in, like a sink, and supported it underneath so it doesn't collapse. That way you really wouldn't need a pond liner and it would look nice if you just put some rocks around the edge and some in the bottom to make it easy to get in/out of.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> sand sounds like a good idea, but i'd seal the bottom of the tank if i were you, if you haven't already done it yet.
> 
> are you planning to cut a hole and put the tub into the bottom of the tank or just leave it on top? cuz it would be really cool if you put it in, like a sink, and supported it underneath so it doesn't collapse. That way you really wouldn't need a pond liner and it would look nice if you just put some rocks around the edge and some in the bottom to make it easy to get in/out of.


totally agree with the above.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

gravel...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I wouldnt use gravel, i'd be too scared of the caimen eating some. I think a sand substrate would be best.
I agree with Tink, a sunken pond would be great, and if you cut a hole in the bottom and have a tap in place, you could drain the pond when needed without the risk of getting bitten.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

How big is the caiman?
Mine was able to climb pretty good and a couple times I was surprized in the middle of the night.I had to put a lip around the enclosure that extended back into the tank about 4", I used acrylic.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

caiman is still a small hatchling.......the tote is only temporary for a water source....i bought a pond from ollies(60g pond for 15 bucks couldn't beat it).....but it didn't fit so i'm going to build a pond inside the tank with 2x8's and a pond liner.....i'm just going to make a slope with the sand as a sort of ramp so it will all even out......if i would have been able to find a smaller pond for cheap thats the idea i was shooting for but lowes and home depot both wanted like 70 bucks for a decent sized pond so i ditched that idea...........as far as sealing the tank i'm going to be putting down contractors plastic on the bottom and stapling it in.....i sealed all the corners and edges with silicone so nothing falls between the cracks......i think i answered all q's....thanks for the suggestion tink......going to finish the tank and pick up the croc today.......more to come later today with nicks croc adventure......(insert dramatic ending music)

lol

thanks
nick


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> I wouldnt use gravel, i'd be too scared of the caimen eating some. I think a sand substrate would be best.
> I agree with Tink, a sunken pond would be great, and if you cut a hole in the bottom and have a tap in place, you could drain the pond when needed without the risk of getting bitten.


And if it does??

no problem









It will do it any way...they always do


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

cement bottom with gravel ontop of the cement so it is hardened in..
u can do the same with sand..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

JorgeRemigio said:


> I wouldnt use gravel, i'd be too scared of the caimen eating some. I think a sand substrate would be best.
> I agree with Tink, a sunken pond would be great, and if you cut a hole in the bottom and have a tap in place, you could drain the pond when needed without the risk of getting bitten.


And if it does??

no problem









It will do it any way...they always do








[/quote]

Mine latched onto my hand one evening after a few







, It was just a grab and he let go right away., I still have some faint scars from the enconter and a little more respect.Mine was about 40" when it happened.
City bylaws were against owning exotics and I was forced to part with it.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thats goin to be one heck of a setup.

good luck


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

i would use realy large rocks btw can we see some pics of the caiman


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

i've got a few more things to paint and then i'll post up pics of the caiman and his setup.....so far everything is going great i watched him eat his first goldfish today........the setup is pretty basic i just want to leave it open so he has plenty of room to grow......


----------

